# Please help, is it ok to feed my pigeon a medium scratch grain mix?



## kayla_jo_92 (Jan 22, 2006)

my dad just went to the local granary, and they do not sell pigeon food, so he bought some medium scratch grain mix, instead of the usual song bird mix, is MEDIUM SCRATCH GRAIN MIX ok for pigeons to eat?(she was born a wild pigeon, but her parents got killled)


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I am sure it will tide them for the time being until you can get the proper food
Is it for chickens


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What all is in it? Eating something is always preferable to starving, you know. Some pigeons will pick out the corn, others the milo, and so on. The mixes that we get usually have quite a variety including corn, wheat, peas of various kinds, milo, barley, sunflower seeds, safflower seeds, hemp seeds and other stuff. Some pigeons are afraid to try anything new but, when faced with abject hunger, will finally start eating other stuff.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is an ideal mix of pigeon seed:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

You can pretty much find the ingredients at different stores, from pet stores to health food stores.


----------

